# New game for the Stoner's Arcade - RPG!



## Purple_Ganja (Jun 29, 2007)

I want a good RPG in the Stoner's Arcade!

Who's with me?


----------



## WillieNelson (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome idea! One based around a drug dealer or a pimp. Keeps buzzed minds occupied.


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 29, 2007)

Purple_Ganja said:


> I want a good RPG in the Stoner's Arcade!
> 
> Who's with me?


 
Damn you Purple ganja you beat my baseball score..........


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jul 10, 2007)

lol, sorry NO_GROW, but thanks for the honor!


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jul 10, 2007)

WillieNelson said:


> Awesome idea! One based around a drug dealer or a pimp. Keeps buzzed minds occupied.


That'd be cool, but I aint gonna be picky, I'll take anything. Shit maybe we should start up a rollitup MUD lol, AHAHAHAH!


----------



## Konsit (Jun 27, 2008)

Man I back this up all the way.
So far the only games I play (for stoners) is dopewars, or that game where you have to defend your crops from those farm raiders.
Intense.
But yeah I back this.
Although there is a RPG game based around Dope.
Its called Dopemon. Although I heard there is only a beta release.


----------



## 4twiztid2ninja0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Konsit said:


> Man I back this up all the way.
> So far the only games I play (for stoners) is dopewars, or that game where you have to defend your crops from those farm raiders.
> Intense.
> But yeah I back this.
> ...


 
hey whats ur name on dopewars?


----------



## 1pothead22 (Apr 17, 2009)

my weed is the best weed in the springs


----------



## 1pothead22 (May 2, 2009)

i need to get high


----------

